# Duckslayer100 is new Moderator



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thank you duckslayer100 for taking on the moderator position of the new forum!

:beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Congrats Buddy!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks, to both of you. I appreciate it. Hopefully I can moderate as well as the title implies. :wink:


----------

